# First rdta build



## razzmatazz (23/4/17)

Hey guys built my first mod and wondering a few things first off how can I get the ohm down? I'm told I'll get better flavor with a lower ohm ratting and is my current ohm rating safe? Using a lavabox DNA 75 with 24 gauge coil wire and bacon cotton oh and a lg 3000 battery if that help's






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/4/17)

razzmatazz said:


> Hey guys built my first mod and wondering a few things first off how can I get the ohm down? I'm told I'll get better flavor with a lower ohm ratting and is my current ohm rating safe? Using a lavabox DNA 75 with 24 gauge coil wire and bacon cotton oh and a lg 3000 battery if that help's
> View attachment 92484
> View attachment 92485
> View attachment 92486
> ...



Congratulations on your first build bud, not the prettiest (they are slanted) but you will get better the more you build.

Did you pulse your coils and get a even glow from inside out?

Your current ohms reading 0.18 and there is nothing wrong with that, you can build lower on a dna75 device .
To get a lower ohm from your current build just remove 1 or two wraps on each coil.

But going lower does not mean you will get better flavour (i dont know who told you this)
Your flavour is determined by wire type, type of build, cotton used and coil positioning on the deck.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## razzmatazz (23/4/17)

Thanks yeah wasn't easy to try get even will try again when this build gets old,how to you tell you need to rebuild same as a commercial coil? I thought it might be wraps will try a wrap less to see. Okay always thought lower ohm equals better flavor. Using vapers corner ss316l 24g coil and cotton bacon which I'm told is good for a slow low ohm setup. 
Thanks for the info appreciate it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905 (23/4/17)

More surface area is also normally more beneficial to me,cloud and flavour wise,try get 22g wire,3mm id and about 8wraps,Im running kanthal wire with that setup in my rdta and my goon and Im very happy with it.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/4/17)

razzmatazz said:


> Thanks yeah wasn't easy to try get even will try again when this build gets old,how to you tell you need to rebuild same as a commercial coil? I thought it might be wraps will try a wrap less to see. Okay always thought lower ohm equals better flavor. Using vapers corner ss316l 24g coil and cotton bacon which I'm told is good for a slow low ohm setup.
> Thanks for the info appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You can rewick once a wick or sooner (if you start getting a loss of flavour or burnt taste) and recoil once a month or every second month ( sooner if you see flavour is also getting less)

Nothinh wrong with the wire and cotton you using.
Try aligning your coils so they sit just above the airflow slots of your top cap that should improve flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## razzmatazz (23/4/17)

Okay cool that's good info so move the coils a bit lower down slightly?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (23/4/17)

Congrats @razzmatazz !
Great coil there - and a dual coil for your first !

I will second what the guys said above that building a lower ohm coil doesnt necessarily give you better flavour.

Finding the best coil is an art
It depends on the atty , the juice and your personal preference regarding the type of vape you like

For example, for me, i dont like thick gauge coils, i prefer thinner wire and lower power for a cooler, crisper vape. And that works well for me on some of my devices for my fruity memthols.

You need to experiment and find out what works best for you

More flavour typically requires more surface area on the coil. And the coil position in relation to the airholes and airflow in the atty plays a big role too. You need to try various things and see what works. It takes a while but by changing one thing at a time, you will know what each change does fo the vape.

All the best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## razzmatazz (23/4/17)

Jp1905 said:


> More surface area is also normally more beneficial to me,cloud and flavour wise,try get 22g wire,3mm id and about 8wraps,Im running kanthal wire with that setup in my rdta and my goon and Im very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very cool setup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## razzmatazz (23/4/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats @razzmatazz !
> Great coil there - and a dual coil for your first !
> 
> I will second what the guys said above that building a lower ohm coil doesnt necessarily give you better flavour.
> ...



Thanks man yeah just really liked the look of this rdta so went for dual. When you guys talk about surface area you mean more wraps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (23/4/17)

razzmatazz said:


> Thanks man yeah just really liked the look of this rdta so went for dual. When you guys talk about surface area you mean more wraps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ya, it means either more wraps or the same wraps with thicker wire

The more wire in contact with the wick, the more juice will be vaporised when you heat the wire and so the more vapour will come out - whether its "better" flavour is up to you to decide.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## razzmatazz (23/4/17)

Okay yeah that makes sense will another wrap and see if it helps the flavor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/4/17)

razzmatazz said:


> Okay cool that's good info so move the coils a bit lower down slightly?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Once you put the top cap on if you look through the airflow slot you should just be able to see the bottom of your coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## razzmatazz (23/4/17)

Will try it thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

